# Almond Short Face Budapest



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

My Almond short face Budapest Pigeon 
it's a male with little size, was imported from KSA this year 

Regards


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous! Reminds me of E.T.!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah
E T with feathers


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

egpigeon said:


> Yeah
> E T with feathers


That's great! LOL


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

If ever he gets lost he can always phone home i suppose.!


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

now that is a nice bird...i need one of those...lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

egpigeon said:


> Hi
> 
> My Almond short face Budapest Pigeon
> it's a male with little size, was imported from KSA this year
> ...


sure does stand out in the pigeon line up  very unigue and pretty in its own right


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

impressive piji


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for your nice comments (Msfreebird & Jeff & Wolverine & LokotaLoft & Avian)



M.Hassan


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wish I had room for a pair of every pigeon I like..and this is one of them!...so cute.. in weird sort of way...


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Have you experienced any health problems with your Budapests? I am going to get a couple pair of these once I find some of high enough quality, and there does nto seem to be very much information around about them. I know most of them can't feed their young, but any other things of concern?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful! We have a pair of Stettner Tumblers, they are very similar to the budas, and absolutely love them! 

They are little pigeons with huge pesonalities!!!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice short face budapest tumblers. I like how their eyes pop out. Both the normal and the short face look really nice.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have a picture of normal v. SF? I didn't know there was a difference in Budas.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

..Bumps...


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

arherp said:


> Have you experienced any health problems with your Budapests? I am going to get a couple pair of these once I find some of high enough quality, and there does nto seem to be very much information around about them. I know most of them can't feed their young, but any other things of concern?


I have no problems with my shortface pigeons, just give your birds good feeds with multi-vitamins once a week
they can feed their young but to get healthy birds i use another parents with bigger size (not hug)

regards


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

arherp said:


> Do you have a picture of normal v. SF? I didn't know there was a difference in Budas.


please i can't get your question "normal v. SF?"


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

The normal v. short face was to another poster.

What percentage of ofspring do you typically have die in a season? 

Do you have any tips on selecting good quality breeding stock show?


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

This is what a budapest flier looks like










And the one showed here is a short faced.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

10% loss of babies, eggs and adult birds
Focus on the good remarks, eyes color, red legs, beak color, small size, rare colors (yellow and Almonds)


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is what a budapest flier looks like
> 
> ...


for more information about shortace Budapest pleas visit this informative site
http://www.shortfacebudapest.com/
Best Regads


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok. I am looking for show Budapest, so is there a standard that I can compare the new birds to? I am looking to spend no more than 300.00 USD on a pair, and I want to get the best I can for the cost. 
VF, have you ever seen the show Budapest? I didn't realize they made fliers, they definately look a lot different!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I have never seen one personally but I have seen pictures. There are some fliers the main difference is the shape of the head the show type have box like heads with bulging eyes.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you EGPigeon for the information. Do your birds follow the NPA show standards? I can't imagine a show bird feeding it's young!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you all


----------

